# Super Macro Tutorial



## hobbes28 (Nov 7, 2004)

Since Corry was asking for this for so long, I made a video for how to make a super macro with your camera and a SLR lens.  If you haven't already seen, these take near microscopic pictures of everyday things.

Like everyday table salt.






Anyway, here's the tutorial.


----------



## Corry (Nov 7, 2004)

Will that method work with ANY SLR???  I have an old Canon AE-1 Program.  And what exactly is a skylight filter?  And how much do they run?


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 7, 2004)

It works on every camera as long as you have enough zoom to get through the reversed lens.  I use the skylight because it only cost 5 bucks.  You can get a coupler that has male threads on both sides so you don't have to use tape but they cost a bit more.


----------



## Corry (Nov 7, 2004)

Um...ok, but I have a bayonet mount on my camera...it doesn't screw in.


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 7, 2004)

What kind of camera do you have??


----------



## Corry (Nov 7, 2004)

Canon AE-1 Program...but I might have it figured out sorta...not a good solution, but I think it will work.  I did what Garbz said in your guessing game thread in Themes...it seems to work, and I'm already addicted!


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 7, 2004)

Are you taking them all with film???  Does that mean we're gonna have to wait to see what you're taking???


----------



## Corry (Nov 7, 2004)

Yeees.  Unfortunately!  I plan to order my 300D in about a week if everything goes right, though!


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 7, 2004)

An early congrats to ya then.


----------



## Karalee (Nov 7, 2004)

Most excellent tutorial hobbes! Im gonna give it a whirl!


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 11, 2004)

Ok, I need to know how I am to do this cause I am still lost   Man I am a dope.............


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 11, 2004)

I am going to go try it right now.........


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 11, 2004)

Nope, I am just retarded


----------



## Jeli (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't really understand still what is required for this technique.  On a standard film camera, (I have a Canon Rebel Ti), approximately what length lens is required to zoom through the second lens, and what length lens should the second lens be?  Do either lenses have to be prime, and what do both lenses have to have their focusing rings set to?  Also, does the second lens have to be designed for your camera?  I only own one lens, but my school has several that are FD mounts, and I wonder if they could work in front of my EF mount lens.  I appreciate any replies.


----------



## Jeli (Nov 17, 2004)

Oh, also, will my light meter work through the second lens?  And what appeture should I set the reversed lens to?  And what should happen if the second lens is electronic, and it has to be attached to a camera to alter the apperture?

I know I asked a lot of questions, but I would appreciate any responses.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm not sure but I believe that it's easier (or required) that the second (reversed) lens is a prime lens.  

I think it's also best if the reversed lens has a shorter focal length than the main lens.

Jesse,  The reversed lens does not have to be compatible with your camera...it just has to be reversed onto the front of of the lens that is on your camera.  (yes an FD lens will work) 

This is best done with a reverse macro coupling.


----------



## Corry (Nov 17, 2004)

I just turn ONE lens around and hold it up to the camera...not a perfect solution, but it does work!And it won't cost ya anymore money!


----------



## Jeli (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for the advice, I'll try it out today in photo class


----------



## amospro (Dec 2, 2004)

This is pretty cool!  Good tip!


----------



## LEXTC (Mar 13, 2005)

haha sweet vid


----------



## Sergiozal (Mar 14, 2005)

More tutorials, tips and articles can be found on:

www.macrophotography.org

The forum there is not so busy, but they have a lot of good stuff.


----------

